# Looking for Club



## uncasjunk (Jan 11, 2010)

I just retired from the Air Force.  I am new to Warner Robins.  I am very interested in joining a club in the middle Ga area.  I am mainly interested in Deer.  I would love to get my 13 yr old son his first.


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Jan 23, 2010)

We have a great club in Wilkes Co. about 12 miles from I-20, 620 acres with a nice area for campers with electricity avail and a clean outhouse, a swimming pond and year round use, Kids welcome, Kameron Vaughn (15 now) got his first deer year before last and got 3 this year. We have 7 members and need 3 more for a total of 10. $900 per yr, Call Dan @ 1-828-421-1616 for more info


----------



## caveman (Jan 24, 2010)

i have a hunting club in wilkes county. we have 1032 acres, 100 acres of swamp. you can hunt deer, hogs, turkey, duck . it is year round access and the membership is 600 year. my number is 678-414-5701 or 678-947-6695


----------



## church (Jan 26, 2010)

have an opening in monroe co. off of hwy 74.672a hardwood and pines that was select cut in 08.we kill 22 deer last season,12 members total,give me a call at 478-994-3374 terry


----------



## DEERODGERS (Feb 27, 2010)

We have openings in Quitman County, however it is on the Ga/Al line.  We have lots to offer, check it out at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=194405


----------



## chevy08 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a club in oglethorpe off hwy.77 need 7 to 8 mmbers have 574 acreas pine, hardwoods and creeks. we got 7 to 9 food plots. Dues are 500 to 550 call James 678-617-2670.


----------



## nriley (Apr 3, 2010)

If you are still looking for a club, Ours may be a little further away than you want. It's about a hours drive from Macon, towards Savanna off I-16 at exit # 51, we have 1737 acres, 25 total members, Power and water at our camp, Large bucks, way to many turkeys, hogs, and at least 1 large black bear, $800 dues. Lots of members bring there wives and kids. See my  post on Woody's ( 1737 acres Laurens Co. ) or our web site
( www.laughingbuck.webs.com  ) Neal 770 335-6103


----------



## RBLawson (Apr 9, 2010)

uncasjunk said:


> I just retired from the Air Force.  I am new to Warner Robins.  I am very interested in joining a club in the middle Ga area.  I am mainly interested in Deer.  I would love to get my 13 yr old son his first.


Have club in Abbeville area and need member Call 229-382-8149 Ask for Ronnie


----------



## 02sporty (Apr 13, 2010)

Have a new club starting in Jones County, 3 miles south of Gray off of Hwy 129/22. 308 acres, 7 members only. 3 are from Warner Robins and looking for 3 others to fill out the 7. Can be hunted on now thru May 2011. Deer and Turkey. Call Chris @478-320-7292.


----------



## Nursebillyga (Apr 13, 2010)

Might be a little futher than you want but we ar still looking for a few good members for our lease. If interested check us out at http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=520132


----------



## deputy430 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're still looking I have openings in Green County. 1210 acres at $400for the year June 1st-May 31st. If interested please call 678-227-1249

Thanks Aaron


----------



## Cantmuck (Apr 26, 2010)

have you had much luck on 77? I hunt just one mile north of philomath on 77. 09-10 was an ok year considering it rain every time I was in the woods. just wondering


----------



## Lost Creek (Apr 29, 2010)

If you are still looking Check out  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288  Dickson Plantation. Great Family Club !!! Thank You Big Mike


----------



## midgagator (Apr 30, 2010)

We have a brand new club in Houston county. Check our post on the clubs/Land for lease. 2,000 acres, trophy managed. $1750... our phone #s are on the post.


----------



## beckie1 (May 1, 2010)

Our club is looking for 1-3 more members. We have a 407 acre lease in Talbot County - off Hwy 80 and PoBiddy Road - Talbotton.

We encourage kids and women to hunt - that's how I started 10 years ago!  Wife and minor children hunt for "free" under your membership.

We do not restrict you to "left over" areas.  We are a safe and friendly group of hunters.  

Please call or e-mail if interested!   

We are trying to get more members - don't want to loose the lease!   

Beckie Alcorn
770-949-7097
beckie1@bellsouth.net


----------



## Clotfelter (May 10, 2010)

*Hunt Club South Houston County*

New club starting up this year 15 minutes south of Warner Robins.  10 members max on 990 acres. Dues will be $1500. Safe family atmosphere.


----------



## timber ghost (May 13, 2010)

Our Club in Southern Richmond County has openings.

For more details check out the post in the " Land for Lease / lease Looking for Members! - Georgia Only" section

Titled "S. Augusta... Richmond / Burke County Gun Club"


----------



## Jim Digieso (May 14, 2010)

Our club in Warrenton (Warren County) has openings.  Call for details 706-228-5471.


----------



## rutledgerm (May 19, 2010)

*Randolph County 3 openings*

One mile south of cuthbert on hwy 27 we have a house and 1300 acres great hunting $1600. each plenty of deer, trophy managed for 20 years call Delma at 352-406-6800 or 352-821-3619


----------



## msussmann (May 20, 2010)

*hunting club*

we are looking for members 25 miles east of colunbus, ga 1000 acres $550  max 21 members, family type club. give me a call 770 941 8196 Mark or marksussmann@att.net Thanks


----------



## msussmann (Jun 23, 2010)

we have openings in our club 1000 acres $600 Talbot Co  about 20 miles east of columbus  call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------

